# interesting patent about catalytic converters



## skippy (Jun 3, 2008)

I've seen a lot of the same sort of patents, usually some sort of acid in which chlorine is generated. This patent I found is quite different and describes high temperature roasting of a paste made from the catalytic honeycomb, conc. sulfuric acid, sodium sulfate and salt. 


http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/7067090/description.html

Perhaps what it does is trap some chlorine within the paste, where the chlorine could possibly get much hotter than it could in a solution. Also the very hot sulfuric might oxidize the rhodium too. Hope it's new to everyone. I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 5, 2008)

In the said composition


----------



## skippy (Jun 5, 2008)

I believe chlorine would result from the sulfuric acid reacting with the salt in the paste.


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the sulfuric only allows it to break apart (loosen).
Could be wrong though.
I'm working on that.
Any of the guru's are welcome to chime in!  

Mark


----------



## markqf1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lino.

In the said compisition?

What the hell does that mean?

Talk to us.

You know the answers to alot of questions.

Mark


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 5, 2008)

From the salt of course (NaCl).


----------

